# Large SATA drive + adapter in S2 DTivo?



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't see any recent threads on this, so here goes:

Anyone have any success with a 1TB SATA hard drive like this one (5400-7200 variable speed drive), installed in a S2 DTivo using a SATA-drive-to-PATA bridge adapter?

In theory, it should work... but I'm looking for actual success stories.

Thanks!


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

I've upgraded a drive in an HR10-250 and there was no room for extra equipment. The drive has just enough room to fit. I don't see how you could fit an adapter in as well. Just buy an IDE drive.

-Robert


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

rlj5242 said:


> I've upgraded a drive in an HR10-250 and there was no room for extra equipment. The drive has just enough room to fit. I don't see how you could fit an adapter in as well. Just buy an IDE drive.
> 
> -Robert


While I can't speak for the interior space in a HR10-250, I know that on both my Samsung and RCA Series2 units, there is plenty of space for an adapter. I googled PATA to SATA adapters and they don't appear to be very large at all.

Now making it fit and making it work could be two different things. Good luck.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Even in an HR10, there should be room for that adapter. Using a "cool breeze" drive bracket, there's very little space to begin with, but I don't think it will make it any worse.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

These adaptors are confirmed to work in series2 DTivos. I have no idea if anyone has had success using them with a drive as large as 1TB. Do you feel lucky?

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16812206001


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

Those won't work.
I think you need one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156011
You want to adapt a SATA drive to a IDE host, not a IDE drive to a SATA host.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

kschauwe said:


> Those won't work.


Yes they will. Regardless of what the title says, look at the pictures of the two links we posted. Those are the exact same item with different brand names on them. In fact, the very first review on my item says this:

"This little guy is awsome. I needed to put a new drive in the wifes pc, Bad sectors. This little guy made it so I could buy me a new 3.0 SATA drive for my pc and put my old 1.5 SATA in her PC. This way I didn't have to spend money on a out of date IDE drive. The thing plugs right in with no extra cables needed."

Kudos to you for finding it $3 cheaper though.


----------



## Pula (May 5, 2006)

...Not a success story but nonetheless relative(perhaps even helpful) to the post...

Upgrading dual tuner series 2...purchased a 750gb WD sata drive($50) and sata/ide adapter($5 cheapest- Ebay)...went through all the motions using mfslive tools and nothing...Tivo simply hangs on powering up...

This is my ump-teenth upgrade so I know what Im doing and just to make sure, I tried an ide drive using the same transferred image just to rule out any corruptions and that drive booted up fast...and really fast at that...I checked the adapter with the drive on my comp using a usb adapter in conjunction with sata ide/adapter to verify the adapter was working and it worked...

so to answer your question..I believe its possible..I have read success story(ies) right here on tivocommunity(although this specific topic is not that popular or just really hard to find due to the multiple possibilites in wording)..

...I believe my adapter was too "cheap"...or I just missed something..or maybe something with the drive settings...I tried jumpered with no jumpers at all...and with the 3gbps and 1.5gbs settings...

...the problem you run into is buying a known to work $20(+$7S&H) sata/ide adapter(like the rosewell 203) in links above... blows the budget and you might as well go look for an IDE drive(albeit a bit smaller)...

I suggest using newegg to look up adapters...checkout the review comments and search keyword TIVO to see if anyone mentions that adapter with a successful tivo upgrade...

Any success stories or suggestions would be great....please be specific as to settings and drives and adapters used...please...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You paid $50 for a 750GB and $20 for an adaptor blows the budget? You don't want a 750GB drive bad enough. Because $70 for one is a very good deal. anyway, you found out the hard way that cheap IDE to SATA adaptors don't like Tivo.


----------



## Pula (May 5, 2006)

Assuming you could possibly have known what my budget was...yes I blew my budget....but thanks anyway for the obvious...I never said I did not get a good deal..but merely suggested that buying another adapter(s) which may or may not work could be fruitless...and ruin *MY* budget that *I* started with...

While I value all factually base opinion and any attempt at help...the previous opinionated post was neither...

Anyone with a valuable opinion please ignore the snide undermining tone and dismissive nature of again the previous poster, and feel free to comment on my dilemma or better in fact the original poster,who I have just piggy backed on...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Pula said:


> Assuming you could possibly have known what my budget was...yes I blew my budget....but thanks anyway for the obvious...I never said I did not get a good deal..but merely suggested that buying another adapter(s) which may or may not work could be fruitless...and ruin *MY* budget that *I* started with...
> 
> While I value all factually base opinion and any attempt at help...the previous opinionated post was neither...
> 
> Anyone with a valuable opinion please ignore the snide undermining tone and dismissive nature of again the previous poster, and feel free to comment on my dilemma or better in fact the original poster,who I have just piggy backed on...


My tone was undermining and dismissive? Wow. I thought it was more like one of surprise since I thought you got such a great deal on the drive and were unlikely to find anything better with the money you have invested. But feel free to ignore the fact that I actually posted a link to a SATA to IDE adapter that is proven to work with tivos in this very thread. I know its out of your budget, but I have tried to be helpful in this thread and you completely overreacted to my comment. By the way, any chance you'd share where you got such a fantastic deal on a 750GB drive?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm still plugging along with my DTivos... saw a 2TB SATA drive for $99 - if the DTivo would handle it, it would mean a mind-numbing 1750 hours of standard def TV!!

If you want to look for a board to convert IDE controller to a SATA disk drive, use keywords *bridge sata ide* _or_ *converter sata ide* (on sites like NewEgg.Com) and look at the specs closely to make sure you are getting a bridge from a SATA device to an IDE controller and not the other way around.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

goony said:


> I'm still plugging along with my DTivos... saw a 2TB SATA drive for $99 - if the DTivo would handle it, it would mean a mind-numbing 1750 hours of standard def TV!!
> 
> If you want to look for a board to convert IDE controller to a SATA disk drive, use keywords *bridge sata ide* _or_ *converter sata ide* (on sites like NewEgg.Com) and look at the specs closely to make sure you are getting a bridge from a SATA device to an IDE controller and not the other way around.


I can't imagine what caused you to reply to this old thread, but there's a much more useful thread on SATA-IDE adapters over here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883


----------

